# Rookie



## Mossyoak (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not a complete rookie but i am a rookie to steel trapping. As a younger kid i trapped all the time with live traps but now i am wanting to get into steel trapping. What i'm wanting to know is what is the preffered traps out there as far as for Beaver, Otter, Yotes, Bobcats. I bought a couple of #2 Duke traps but have been told that duke traps arn't the best in the world and not big enough for beaver. I actually caught a beaver the first night i set them but wanting to buy more traps, but i don't have a ton of money to spend. I've heard bridger and sleepy creeks were good traps, but they are higher than the duke traps. As a rookie would i be better off to stick with the duke traps or spend a little extra money on the bridgers? Should i go with # 3's instead of # 2's? Any help at all would be appericated. Thanks,

Matt Peterson


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

First off I would like to welcome you to the Nodak trapping forum. If you have any questions dont hesitate to ask.

Traps are an investment so invest wisely. If you have enough money to invest in quality traps than do so. If not, than buy some Dukes and use your fur money to purchase better quality traps. For the money and quality Bridger traps are hard to beat. For the animals you listed I would say that the #3 would be a good all around choice. A #2 will hold those animals but the larger jaw spread of a #3 provides a bigger area for the animal to step in.

I'm not saying that Dukes are bad traps. Lower quality yes, but not bad. At least not all of them. I have used the Duke #3 for coyotes and found that the trap could not take repetative beatings from coyotes. Many people have been asking about the Duke 1 3/4 so I purchased 2 doz. of them for this season so that I could answer people's questions about them and so far I have caught several coyotes and fox with them and I am very happy with the performance of this trap.

I think that there is about a $30 difference between the Duke #3 and the Bridger #3. Small price to pay for something you will most likely have the rest of your life.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Mossyoak (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice ND trapper.


----------

